# Garmin Astro



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Dogfather got me a Garmin nuvi 265WT for Christmas. I LOVE it. I'd kept telling him "Nah, I don't need one" yada yada yada... When he got it for me I figured it was because HE wanted it. I use it all the time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it, love it, love it


----------

